# Coding laparoscopy with removal of right ovarian cyst and biopsy of right ovary



## pamsridharan (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,
The operation performed is laparoscopy with removal of right ovarian cyst and biopsy of right ovary.  The post operative dx is complex right ovarian cyst and squamous cell carcinoma on recent papanicolaou smear.

I am coding this 58662 and 49321-51.  Can someone confirm this or correct me please.


----------



## ajs (Jan 12, 2012)

pamsridharan said:


> Hi,
> The operation performed is laparoscopy with removal of right ovarian cyst and biopsy of right ovary.  The post operative dx is complex right ovarian cyst and squamous cell carcinoma on recent papanicolaou smear.
> 
> I am coding this 58662 and 49321-51.  Can someone confirm this or correct me please.



The CCI edits allow both codes, one is for destruction of the cyst while the other is for a biopsy of the ovary.  It would appear to be correct, but know that some payers may use a different edit and might not allow both procedures in the same operative session.


----------

